# IRC Chat V3.1



## Saiko (Jun 15, 2012)

Okay, third time's the charm!

This is a continuation of the old Skype chat and Viridis's Chatzy. However, this time we've moved to an IRC channel where we can fully moderate the room.

Of course this means we also needed to set standards, so we have a simple code of conduct. In short, don't be an ass.

We currently have four operators:
IRC Name (FAF Name) - notes
Genshuku (n/a) - aka Ulyssa
Mattis_Veneficus (MattisVeneficus)
SeianVerian (Seian Verian) - channel owner
Sycokinetic (Saiko)

90% of the time there is an operator available. At the very least, we have one online and recording logs for review if necessary. To get our attention (if we're online and available of course) simply post our current IRC nickname in the main chat.

The channel is named *#DragonMagic* on *irc.rizon.net*. Keep in mind that you'll need an IRC client. If you don't have one already, you can simply go to http://rizon.net/chat.

We suggest you register your nickname when you join the channel, so it doesn't get taken by someone else. We'll gladly walk you through this when you enter the room.

Hope to see you there!


----------



## Corto (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: FAF Chat V3.1*

I humbly request you change the channel name. Tinychats are one thing, they're small and temporal, but there already is a FA IRC channel, and since this IRC is just some users doing their thing and not associated to FAF, I suggest taking it out of the name.


----------



## Saiko (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: FAF Chat V3.1*



Corto said:


> I humbly request you change the channel name. Tinychats are one thing, they're small and temporal, but there already is a FA IRC channel, and since this IRC is just some users doing their thing and not associated to FAF, I suggest taking it out of the name.


I wondered if that'd be an issue. I shall inform Seian immediately!


----------



## Smelge (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: FAF Chat V3.1*

So how exactly is it an FAF chat when I've never even heard of the majority of people running the thing.


----------



## Corto (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: FAF Chat V3.1*

All vaguely FAF related venues must be approved by Smelge, overlord of FAF and inquisitor of the staff. If an user is not recognized by him, he's not a FA member.


----------



## Saiko (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: FAF Chat V3.1*



Smelge said:


> So how exactly is it an FAF chat when I've never even heard of the majority of people running the thing.


Apparently you need to post more and get to know the forums better. :V

EDIT: Got the name fixed!


----------



## zachhart12 (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: FAF Chat V3.1*



Saiko said:


> Apparently you need to post more and get to know the forums better. :V



No...no he doesn't...cuz noone knows who those people are.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: FAF Chat V3.1*



zachhart12 said:


> No...no he doesn't...cuz noone knows who those people are.


That was the joke he was making.please don't make me have to explain jokes.


----------



## MattisVeneficus (Jun 15, 2012)

People don't know who I am? Fantastic! That means I haven't been so annoying to get widespread attention. 

Anyway, I look forward to all of our new visitors.


----------



## Littlerock (Jun 15, 2012)

What the _fuck_ is up with that message of the day?



Spoiler: /motd 



[18:41] - irc.cyberdynesystems.net Message of the Day -
[18:41] -    Welcome to irc.cyberdynesystems.net
[18:41] -
[18:41] -         Now its time for **UPDATED** conversational spanish with grimlock
[18:41] -
[18:41] -    Las ardillas. Me persiguen. Quieren mis tuercas pero no pueden tenerlas.
[18:41] -
[18:41] -    no habla? the squirrels. they chase me. they want my nuts but they
[18:41] -    can not have them.
[18:41] -
[18:41] -    El gato en mi pantalones, quiere mi burrito. Pero el no puede
[18:41] -    tenerlo. No compartire con el.
[18:41] -
[18:41] -    Still no habla? the cat in my pants, he wants my burrito. But he can
[18:41] -    not have it. I will not share with him.
[18:41] -
[18:41] -    Por que el perro que lame mis bolas? Debo de haber banado en mantequilla
[18:41] -    de mani de nuevo ...
[18:41] -
[18:41] -    Really!?!? No habla?! You really need to work on your spanglish skills..
[18:41] -    Why is the dog licking my balls? I must have bathed in peanut butter
[18:41] -    again...
[18:41] -
[18:41] -    Cuando salgo de la peluqueria despues de tener mi espalda afeitado, me
[18:41] -    doy cuenta de que seria mucho mas barato tener un rebano de cabras.
[18:41] -
[18:41] -    You really need to sign up for my formal spanish lessons.  I can teach
[18:41] -    many more useful phrases phrases!  When I leave the barber after having
[18:41] -    my back shaved, I realize it would be much cheaper to own a herd of goats.
[18:41] -
[18:41] -    Usted dice que el tomate, digo que me gusta la leche con chocolate y
[18:41] -    panecillos. Has visto a mi cepillo de dientes?
[18:41] -
[18:41] -    My lesson rates are very reasonable!  I can teach you to splanglish like
[18:41] -    I do!  You say tomato, I say I like chocolate milk and bagels.  Have you
[18:41] -    seen my toothbrush?
[18:41] -
[18:41] -         This has been conversational spanish with grimlock, time for
[18:41] -         something more serious.
[18:41] -
[18:41] -    --Welcome to irc.cyberdynesystems.net part of Rizon--
[18:41] -    Listening on ports: 6660 - 6669, 7000 SSL: 6697, 8080 and 9999
[18:41] -
[18:41] -    -- Server Rules
[18:41] -    - No Flooding
[18:41] -    - No Bots (auto-detected)
[18:41] -    - No Clones
[18:41] -    - No Spamming
[18:41] -    - No Takeovers
[18:41] -    - Clients must respond to VERSION requests!
[18:41] -    - We will not tolerate the distribution of child pornography.
[18:41] -    - Access granted to this server is a privilege.
[18:41] -    - Staff members may disconnect clients for any or no reason.
[18:41] -
[18:41] -  --Visit us in #help for assistance with anything irc related--
[18:41] -  --Visit us in #services for assistance from an IRC Operator--
[18:41] -  --Visit us in #cyberdynesystems to help support this client server--
[18:41] -
[18:41] End of /MOTD command.


----------



## zachhart12 (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: FAF Chat V3.1*



This is Tides said:


> That was the joke he was making.please don't make me have to explain jokes.



Looked serious to me, but lawl


----------



## Seian Verian (Jun 15, 2012)

barefootfoof said:


> What the _fuck_ is up with that message of the day?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I honestly have no idea. That's server end, which none of us have anything to do with.


----------



## Littlerock (Jun 15, 2012)

Seian Verian said:


> Yeah, I honestly have no idea. That's server end, which none of us have anything to do with.



Obviously, but it's still a bit bizarre.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: FAF Chat V3.1*



zachhart12 said:


> Looked serious to me, but lawl


do you know what a ":V" even means? ._.


----------



## zachhart12 (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: FAF Chat V3.1*



This is Tides said:


> do you know what a ":V" even means? ._.



*looks it up himself >>* Does it mean that someone is talking out of their ass or something? Figuratively?


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jun 16, 2012)

Why rizon?

I bet anyone on these forums that uses irc is on furnet.


----------



## Seian Verian (Jun 16, 2012)

CerbrusNL said:


> Why rizon?
> 
> I bet anyone on these forums that uses irc is on furnet.



Mostly because I, personally, was most experienced with rizon, and I'm also the most experienced with IRC out of the core group from here that started it. Furnet doesn't really sound more than potentially vaguely familiar, certainly not something that came to mind.


----------



## Corto (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: FAF Chat V3.1*



zachhart12 said:


> *looks it up himself >>* Does it mean that someone is talking out of their ass or something? Figuratively?


"Lookin' it up" won't help, it's not slang or some common term. It's just the users on these forums think subtlety is dumb and lack the brain power needed to tell joke apart from truth, so they use :V as a smiley that signifies someone is joking instead of being serious. And it's the dumbest thing.


----------



## zachhart12 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: FAF Chat V3.1*



Corto said:


> "Lookin' it up" won't help, it's not slang or some common term. It's just the users on these forums think subtlety is dumb and lack the brain power needed to tell joke apart from truth, so they use :V as a smiley that signifies someone is joking instead of being serious. And it's the dumbest thing.



oh ok


----------



## Saiko (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: FAF Chat V3.1*



Corto said:


> And it's the dumbest thing.


Subtlety?


----------



## BarlettaX (Jul 7, 2012)

Me being an unintentional chat murderer, am I allowed to join?


----------



## Saiko (Jul 7, 2012)

BarlettaX said:


> Me being an unintentional chat murderer, am I allowed to join?


Yes, because there wasn't a code of conduct or moderators at the time. You can't break a rule that doesn't exist.

Be aware that there are rules to break now.


----------

